# You Tube videos jumping/not loading



## Kelvweb (Nov 18, 2011)

Anyone else having trouble viewing YouTube videos lately?  The videos I want to watch either won't load at all or try to load and just keep jumping around.  Sometimes a video will load but it's too blurry to watch.   

Various things I've tried: 
Shut down Fire, turned it back on
Cleared web cache and cookies
Tried re-bookmarking YT/ re-added it to favorite list 
Signed out and back in to YT

Anything else I should try?     It's been doing this for about a week.

ETA: My husband has his own Fire and his isn't doing this.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

It's been doing this off and on for me too, I think it has to do with connection speed.  I tried messing with the options to force it to always play in high quality and it didn't work.  Funnily, even when it's having issues I can watch Netflix just fine.  I'll sometimes get them in nice full screen, then other times only 70% of the screen and the video is really blurry.  If you go to the bottom of the page you can click "Desktop" and force it to use the non-mobile version of the site where you can tell it to go to 720p and full screen, but then it jerks and jitters and has a lot of artifacts.  So it's not just you.  Hopefully they'll get it sorted out.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah, it's been really small/blurry for me if I access a video directly on YT, but I can watch the same video fullscreen/completely clear if it's embedded in a website

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Liam Ireland (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah I also get this problem, it randomly freezes sometimes   it's quite annoying.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

This has been randomly happening to me too.  So I ended up using FREEdi You Tube - the free version.  I can download the files and then play them back without the videos jumping.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> It's been doing this off and on for me too, I think it has to do with connection speed.


No problems with my Fire. It does sound like a connection issue is the most likely cause.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, though I think a lot of it has to do with them having horrible optimization.  I can stream Netflix and Crunchyroll without a hitch.  I should be able to do the same with a 2 minute youtube video streaming at 480p.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm still having a "sync" issue with Netflix...no problems on Amazon Prime video streaming, but with Netflix the audio is out of sync with the picture.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I had some sync issues with Netflix, but after a restart and re-install of the app, it seemed to work the kinks out.  Probably was a connection hitch and what I did was overkill.


----------

